# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  معرفی کتاب آموزش SQL Server 2008

## website.expert

سلام دوستان،
من تا حدی با sql آشنا هستم و میتونم از پس چیزایی که میخوام با insert,update و view و اینجور چیزها بر بیام(شاید 20%).
ولی با خیلی از مفاهیم کلیدیش آشنایی ندارم بخاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم یه کتاب بگیرم و مطالعه کنم.
الان کتاب :

آموزش گام به گام SQL Server 2008
مولف:مایک هاتک
مترجم:مهندس سیاوش مرتضوی
(مایک هاتک بنده خدا مهندسی چیزی نبوده همینجوری کتاب نوشته :لبخند گشاده!: (براساس چیزی که تو کتاب نوشته))

رو گرفتم و دارم میخونم ولی اصلاً خوب توضیح نداده و من ازش راضی نیستم.
نمیدونم شاید سطحش بالاست و واسه من سنگینه.

حالا فصد دارم یه کتاب دیگه بگیرم که مفاهیم SQL Server 2008 رو از ابتدا و خیلی روان توضیح بده تا برسه به مباحث پیشرفته.

حالا از دوستان میخوام اگه کتاب خوبی سراغ دارن برام معرفی کنن.

تو یکی از تاپیک های سایت هم این کتاب :

نویسنده : Robin Dewson 
مترجم : مهندس حبیب فروزنده دهکردی
انتشارات :نقش سیمرغ

معرفی شده بود نمیدونم آیا خوب هست بگیرم؟

ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## oliya24

کتاب راه انداز میخواهیی برو کتاب جعفرنژاد قمی رو بخر البته برای شروع  خوببببببببببببببه

----------


## website.expert

ممنون دوست عزیز،
واسه جعفرنژاد 2008 هست؟!
دوستان دیگه کتابی خوب دیگه ای نمیشناسن؟!

----------


## gamron

کتابای زبان اصلی رو استفاده کن.

----------


## website.expert

متاسفانه مشکل زبان دارم! :ناراحت:

----------


## hossein_h62

سلام
بنظر من Microsoft Press Inside Microsoft SQL Server 2008 TSQL Programming رو مطالعه کن. متنش سخت نیست. فکر میکنم از کتابهای ترجمه شده خیلی بیشتر به اطلاعاتتون اضافه خواهد کرد.

----------


## oliya24

کتاب جعفرنژاد 2008 هست ولی سعی کن کتب 2012 رو بخونی البته اگر بتونی کتب لاتین بخونی که عالیه

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

از یه برنامه نویس که همه راه ها رو تجربه کرده تا این لحظه به شما نصیحت : دور کتاب های جعفر نژاد قمی رو خط بکشید ! همه رو خوندم . به درد نمیخورن . یک مطلب ساده رو در 100 صفحه توضیح داده و کل مباحث مفید کتابش دو الی سه مطلب هم نمیشه !!! اصلا نمیونم کی به این آقا میگه تاب بنویس ! اون وقت میرن دکتر شریعتی رو مسخره میکنن ! کتاب رایانه کار برای کارگاه خیاطی ویژه بانوان رو هم نوشته !!!! :))))))))))

----------


## sepide.delphi

نویسنده : Robin Dewson 
مترجم : مهندس حبیب فروزنده دهکردی
انتشارات :نقش سیمرغ

معرفی شده بود نمیدونم آیا خوب هست بگیرم؟



بیان مهندس فروزنده واقعا ساده و قابل فهم است...به نظر من استفاده از این کتاب می تونه برای شما مفید باشه.

----------


## peyman5959

یکی از بهترین کتاب آموزش SQL SERVER 2008 را لینکشو براتون می زارم
لینک کتاب :*آموزش SQL SERVER 2008*

همچنین این کتاب هم SQL SERVER 2012 را بطور کامل آموزش می ده
لینک کتاب: *آموزش SQL SERVER 2012*

----------


## resident

> از یه برنامه نویس که همه راه ها رو تجربه کرده تا این لحظه به شما نصیحت : دور کتاب های جعفر نژاد قمی رو خط بکشید ! همه رو خوندم . به درد نمیخورن .


من تو دوران دانشجویی کتاب T-sql جعفرنژاد رو خوندم خوب بود. اگه تازه کارین خوبه

----------


## mcdeltateta

خیلی خوب بود. امیدوارم این لینک هم به کارتون بیاد : آموزش SQL

----------

